# Batman VS Superman: Dawn of Justice. Full trailer sub ita.



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Luglio 2015)

Il nuovo film di Superman, seguito di Man of Steel, uscirà nel 2016. E da pochi minuti è on line il nuovo full trailer sottotitolato in italiano. Dopo la catastrofe generata dallo scontro contro Zod, il popolo si chiede se Superman può davvero essere la persona giusta per portare la pace nel mondo. Intanto Batman (Ben Affleck) cavalca quest'onda d'odio, osteggiando Superman che dovrà vedersela anche contro Luthor (interpretato da Eisenberg) e da Wonder Woman (Gal Gadot).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Tifo'o (12 Luglio 2015)

Ma io non ho capito..per quale motivo Superman e Batman dovrebbero sfidarsi? Non sono entrambi per la giustizia.. non ho letto i fumetti e per questo chiedo.


----------



## Snake (12 Luglio 2015)

pare robocop più che batman


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (12 Luglio 2015)

Fantastico


----------



## Sanchez (12 Luglio 2015)

Io sono rimasto al Batman di Michael Keaton e Val Kilmer 

Però in effetti, come chiedevano prima, perchè sono nemici lui e Superman quì?


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma io non ho capito..per quale motivo Superman e Batman dovrebbero sfidarsi? Non sono entrambi per la giustizia.. non ho letto i fumetti e per questo chiedo.



Si capisce guardando il trailer.
In Man of steel Sembra che Superman abbia ucciso la famiglia di Batman nello scontro contro Zod


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Si capisce guardando il trailer.
> In Man of steel Sembra che Superman abbia ucciso la famiglia di Batman nello scontro contro Zod



Yes


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Si capisce guardando il trailer.
> In Man of steel Sembra che Superman abbia ucciso la famiglia di Batman nello scontro contro Zod



Ah si?
Mi ero letto la trama del fumetto di batman vs superman, non mi ricordo dove, ma era completamente diversa. Più interessante almeno ad occhio.

In sostanza Superman per colpa di non so quale sostanza che provoca allucinazioni fa secca la sua stessa famiglia, moglie e figlio, pensando fosserò non so chi. L'artefice di tutto mi pare sia Joker, stra incacchiato superman perde la testa, lo fa secco e diventa il tiranno del mondo tipo. Avendo anche l'appoggio di altri super eroi. Altri come Batman invece cercheranno fermarlo.

Messa così mi sembrava una cosa ultrafiga, poi non so come fosse nella realtà.


----------



## Sanchez (12 Luglio 2015)

Comunque orrendo il costume di Batman


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Luglio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ah si?
> Mi ero letto la trama del fumetto di batman vs superman, non mi ricordo dove, ma era completamente diversa. Più interessante almeno ad occhio.
> 
> In sostanza Superman per colpa di non so quale sostanza che provoca allucinazioni fa secca la sua stessa famiglia, moglie e figlio, pensando fosserò non so chi. L'artefice di tutto mi pare sia Joker, stra incacchiato superman perde la testa, lo fa secco e diventa il tiranno del mondo tipo. Avendo anche l'appoggio di altri super eroi. Altri come Batman invece cercheranno fermarlo.
> ...



Quella è la trama del videogioco Injustice: Gods Among Us.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quella è la trama del videogioco Injustice: Gods Among Us.



Ah ok. Quindi non c'entra proprio una sega col film quindi. Peccato, era intrippante la storia.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Si capisce guardando il trailer.
> In Man of steel Sembra che Superman abbia ucciso la famiglia di Batman nello scontro contro Zod



Non capisco? La versione fumetto non era quella del barbone che fece fuori i suoi genitori? Allora Batman begins ed i vecchi Batman non erano ispirati al fumetto?


----------



## Kaw (12 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non capisco? La versione fumetto non era quella del barbone che fece fuori i suoi genitori? Allora Batman begins ed i vecchi Batman non erano ispirati al fumetto?


No, i genitori vengono sempre uccisi quando è bambino, lo si vede pure nel trailer.
Non so se si tratta di sua moglie o qualcuno a lui caro, alcuni ipotizzano che quel palazzo fosse di proprietà della Wayne e ci fossero suoi dipendenti all'interno.
Comunque la rivalità tra i due nasce dalla preoccupazione di Batman che Superman possa essere incontrollabile, e io immagino che una buona parte di questa rivalità venga manipolata da Luthor, che li metterà uno contro l'altro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2015)

Film che attendo con la bava anche se temo che l'essere legato più al franchise di Superman possa finire per far passare Batman come personaggio secondario rispetto all'uomo d'acciaio...
Confido molto nella DC e nel fatto che la popolarità di Batman non è mai stata così alta come oggi..


----------



## Doctore (13 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Film che attendo con la bava anche se temo che l'essere legato più al franchise di Superman possa finire per far passare Batman come personaggio secondario rispetto all'uomo d'acciaio...


e sarebbe un errore gravissimo.


----------



## Doctore (13 Luglio 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> Comunque orrendo il costume di Batman



eh lo so ma non puoi combattere superman in calzamaglia


----------



## Sanchez (14 Luglio 2015)

Comunque tutto nacque da una una scena di Io sono Leggenda dove compariva una cartellone con scritto appunto ''Batman vs Superman'' 

Ve lo ricordate?


----------



## BB7 (14 Luglio 2015)

Non so come sarà il film ma il trailer è un capolavoro. Sicuramente uno dei migliori che abbia mai visto.


----------

